# Settling basin....



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

We got told we needed something for the drywall tapers and painters to wash out buckets and tools so they don't use whatever is around... So today I put in 6 of these... 

We'll see how they end up working... And they are only temporary, for all you sticklers out there.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Cool idea. 6 of them though? That's an awfully expensive option with all the copper and brass that will be scrapped when you take them out.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Cool idea. 6 of them though? That's an awfully expensive option with all the copper and brass that will be scraped when you take them out.


 6 story, 200 million dollar building.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Can I have the scrap?


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

The sheetrockers are going to use them as urinals.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Pacificpipes said:


> The sheetrockers are going to use them as urinals.


Yeah, by the 3rd one I was sick of explaining so I told everyone they were group urinals to increase efficiency.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Can I have the scrap?


they'll get reused on a different job.


----------



## moz (Aug 4, 2012)

We put in three at an old job. We called them flock drums. The sludge built up quicker than they could be emptied and were always overflowing and the temporary drains blocked up quick. But they served their purpose in not blocking up the regular sewer drains. The only real problem was getting the trades to use them. They would literally move the water and wash down their tools next to the drum!!


----------

